# I think its time for me to build a new workshop!



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

I think its time for me to build a new workshop, my current one is leaking, rotting, and is to small. I think I may build a 14×16 this time, I am not sure yet.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Build it, or have it built. If it's the latter, I am really impressed with Circle B Barns.
I was planning on having them build me a "garage" as they call it. I was looking at something like this.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Sounds like a plan, CJ.

The only thing I could say, from my own experience, is that no matter how big you make it- it will never be big enough.

Lew


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

But, but, but… Hurricane season is just around the corner! You're far enough from the coast, go for it! *;-)*


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

The bigger the better Charles if you have the time and budget.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

go for it charles
before it starts to get 
cold and rainy again

you can have my plans 
if you like


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

David, I think I am going to draw my own.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

I'm jealous already David


----------



## REK (Aug 30, 2009)

Charles, go for it now, you have the spring and all of summer to complete
it. I'm not sure but if you build one like Davids, you could probable drop
the foot print of my house in it and still have a 12×40 finishing shop on 
the side!!!!


----------



## BTKS (Nov 30, 2008)

Go for it. It's an area that will fit your needs as YOU need it! Like others have said, no matter how big, never big enough. Let your space, time and budget guide the project. Don't forget, plenty of power / multiple circuits, natural light is a huge help, ventilation for finishing and you can gain very valuable space by going vertical. Lofts and overhead storage are a great way to save floor space.
Best of luck, BTKS


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

Well, I pullin' for you. You've got enough time to get it done before the cold weather comes back if you go ahead and start. Good luck on it and I hope it goes well. I'd love to be able and stop and just build me a nice storage shed for material and jigs.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

charles

thats the way
work it how it works for you

i have started thinking of my shop
as my 'unfinished symphony'
who knows if it will go further
i'm broke again (but i did get insurance for the truck
2 days before the deadline with motor vehicles)

my leg has been hurting so much
that i decided that building a shop
would not hurt any worse
and having a goal
keeps me from wallowing in negative pity

shot for the moon
you just might hit the ground
and build your shop there


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

I am going to do a 16×18, will post plans later on.


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

Wow.

What a cool project, *Charles* !

I have the feeling …. that you and that RAS of yours are going to become VERY GOOD friends, over the course of THIS project


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

Neil. I just need more room so I can buy more tools.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

I also need to run power to the new shop.


----------



## RexMcKinnon (Aug 26, 2009)

I think 18' long should be the minimum. This will give you just over 17' interior. If you place the table saw in the center of the shop you should have enough space to rip a 4'x8' sheet of plywood.

I have been thinking of building a shop/garage also. I posted a forum topic http://lumberjocks.com/topics/25420 and got some good answers. You might want to read what the local experts told me.


----------



## JuniorJoiner (Dec 24, 2008)

Congratulations CJ, I applaud your courage. woodworkers are like Koi, if you have the space you will grow into it, so grab as much as you can. 
Take the time to plan a bit, is the tablesaw going to be the center of the shop, or will you not work with sheetgoods much, and can get by with only a little tablesaw and a bandsaw.
will you have a seperate closet for your dust collector?
will you have your wood storage inside?
will you ever get a big machine like 12" or bigger jointer, which will need a very solid floor to run on?
will you want your workbench beside a south window for light, and will you want a bathroom?
will you need a seperate power panel?
best to consider these things before you build.
don't forget room for a low assembly table besides your workbench.

if you can't tell, I , and every other lumberjock are jealous of the idea off a new shop. congrats


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

I am not sure about a bathroom. but I am going to do a seperate power panel, and maybe a seperate closet for my DC!


----------



## learnin2do (Aug 5, 2010)

...there is always the laundry room!









...okay, i know i am lucky to have that option, even if my house is *always* covered in sawdust! (not lucky enough to have a dust collection system


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

*christine*: THANK YOU.

FINALLY, somebody posts a CLEAR picture !!!

Or … wait … is that just me …. ?

Oh, never mind….. ;-)


----------



## juniorjock (Feb 3, 2008)

I'm lucky. I have a bathroom right outside the door… (when its dark outside). Good luck Charles and keep us posted.
- JJ


----------



## DanLyke (Feb 8, 2007)

I had drawn up plans for a glorious 26'x14' shop (yes, I do think smaller than a lot of folks), we went out this weekend and put up 2×4s to mockup how it would look in our yard, and ended up resizing to 19'x16' (exterior, 18'x15' interior). One caveat: Before you fully commit to the size, be willing to make allowances for materials sizes. Part of the impetus behind our final size was so that the roof sheathing ended up being in the right lengths without too much waste (in fact, if I could get the stud/truss spacing to match up right I'd like to make the building slightly smaller so I can have larger eaves…).

Just a reminder that sometimes size and geometry is dictated by materials, and don't necessarily commit to a building size before you think through how to most efficiently use your materials…


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

Might just add one.


----------



## devann (Jan 11, 2011)

Good Luck with the new shop build CJ. Remember a new shop is like new blue jeans, you have to limit what you're putting into it or it becomes smaller and smaller. Plan your work then work your plan, you'll be ahead in the end. 
I'm currently planning a new shop using a pair of 40' shipping containers separated by a concrete foundation down the center. With a goal of 12' ceilings and a clear span floor space I find myself moving the containers closer than originally planned. And then remembering that the lumber has linear pricing to the 18' mark and then the spike in pricing from 20' & up. 
It has me making 1/2"= 1' scale footprints of all tools and supplies to see what I can configure inside a smaller space and where to cut corners to allow for everthing to fit.


----------

